# It’s official!!—- I’ve been a good boy...



## David Hill (May 31, 2021)

The Mirs and I went to the bigger city last week, looking at things for the new deck. There was this area in Home Depot that caught my eye. Had been thinking for a while of making or getting a new main work table, thinking this was fate working. 
There were at least 5 different makes/models of the Husky tables and I kept my cool, my eyes finally settling on the ONE that would fit my needs. Lots of drawers, and an expandable work surface that would give me what I’m used to. Great— until the sticker showed— feelings tanked—then she said “ that’s ok!! You’ve been good”
Anyway this is where it’s going to stay. 
Won’t see much of shop—- had to move a LOT of accumulation to make space.
Now I have plenty of drawers to put all the little stuff in.

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (May 31, 2021)

Good looking table. I saw those at HD and had to walk away real quick before I started justifying things. 

Alan

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2021)

Nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2021)

I’ve not seen one of those! Looks real handy! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2021)

Nice! Never seen that model.... I want one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 31, 2021)

Very cool! I want one too. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 31, 2021)

Thata boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2021)

What's not to like about new tool storage! Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 1, 2021)

That looks great; congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ebill (Jun 1, 2021)

- guess I have never been that good. If I walked by all those roll-arounds, my wife would say 'don't even think about it' ..... sigh

- ebill

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

